# Longest 3 hours of their lives



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Ok, it probably is more accurate that it feels like the longest 3 hours of my life but I knew this morning would be the toughest part in this prep time before their spay/neutering. I fed them and gave the a treat as late as I could last night but skipping their morning feeding time and the no eating rule is making them cranky and oh so sad. As they like to chew and sometimes swallow the grass and the caterpillars, I've been outside with them to make sure they don't. Not as much fun as have free reign in the yard. Took a walk that went by very quickly. 5 times Beemer's rung the poochie bells since we've gotten home and Lexi peed only one of those times. I think he figures he needs to scavenge for food. I swear they think I've lost my marbles and forgot to feed them because every five minutes they go and sit by the food canister as if I need help remembering. Two hours of activities and they have gone down for a nap. Hopefully that goes on until we have to leave. Of course add my worries about their going under for the first time and its just a really really long morning.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I felt guilty too cause Molly couldn't eat past 10pm before her spay. Luckily her appointment was at 9am so it wasn't a long wait. I was anxious all day and only got her back at 5pm but she was fine. Groggy and not happy but she bounced back in a couple of days. :hug: for Lexi and Beemer.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hoping for Lexi and Beemer to have a quick recovery!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Hope all went well, I am sure they will look forward to getting home and your TLC


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope they are home and resting .. and you feel relaxed too xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh poor little guys! Hope they have had a restful evening! Well done you for your hard work.. I was bad enough after Lola was spayed, let alone 2 pups at once!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Hugs to the two little cuties and one for you. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So vet said they were great. No activity restriction for Beemer. None really for Lexi either but probably won't really want to do much. They can go on walks. We practiced this morning with just the collars as they got microchipped right where the harness buckles. Here they are in their onesies. Had a few diff sizes on hand. The problem is they are 24 months long and 6 months around. Pic of them in their new beds going at it on their Himalayan dog chew.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Close up of Lexi in her Minnie outfit.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer not very happy.


----------

